# DIY ADA Forest style sand?



## Steve Smith (7 Nov 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had managed to spot any sand products which, when combined, might make a good attempt at ADA Forest sand?  I've seen the odd gravel which looked good (UNIPAC do one, but I'm not sure if it's innert and couldn't find out).

I'm sure I could mix and match but I'm having trouble finding suitably clean/bright coloured sands and grits.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Cheers

Steve.


----------



## mr_sharpe (21 Jan 2009)

I haven't seen any, the most similar stuff in consistency i've seen is some of the oolitic sands that marine aquarists use but no use for the planted tank. I've seen sand on dirt roads thats very similar consistency, but wouldn't be confident it wont alter the water chemistry.

I've got some Forest Sand orinocco and it is a really nice mix of sizes, maybe best to get the ADA stuff, allthough 8 pounds for 2kg sure isn't cheap!


----------



## jay (27 Jan 2009)

It's not cheap, but it really does go a long way. I used Xingu for the entire front of my 4ft tank and still got half a bag left.


----------

